# Opened a bank account...in person at the bank



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

I've been stalling on this for years. The main reason I haven't had one up until now (I'm 20) is because I've never had a legit job. I do do lawn maintenance for a handful of my neighbors, and it's brought in enough money to justify having a bank account. But I never saw the purpose in getting one. However, I just received a large check for a season's lawn mowing, and it didn't make sense to do anything but deposit it.

I tried to open an account over the Internet, but because I don't have a credit card, they couldn't verify my identity. So I was forced to go into the bank :hide . I dragged my heels, even after my Dad said that he would go with me. I was anxious about going to the bank to begin with, but bringing my Dad with me made me feel like a little kid. Still, I couldn't picture myself walking in there alone.

Well this morning my Dad offered again to go in with me, and I'm glad I accepted the help. I went into the bank, got everything squared away and I didn't feel embarrassed at all that my Dad was there. It felt natural. (I think that in this society we have an unnecessary stigma about bringing along family members to do "solitary" activities.)

Last night I was planning on posting this in the Frustration forum. But now it's a Triumph :boogie .


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:banana :banana :banana :banana 
CONGRATS!!!!
Every step counts! Good job! :clap


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think that is great. If you can do this, think of all the other things you can do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's usually better to do it in person anyway. There is less chance of messing something up.

Great job! It's not so bad! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## bigfoot0915 (Apr 1, 2008)

Way to go.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree about family thing.
Family is a virtue.


----------



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

Cool. I'm glad I got over THAT hurdle long ago and someone else has too.


----------

